

What if it's all been a big fat lie? - jamiequint
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F04E2D61F3EF934A35754C0A9649C8B63&sec=health

======
jamiequint
A New Diet Idea:

"The same is true for lard. If you work out the numbers, you come to the
surreal conclusion that you can eat lard straight from the can and conceivably
reduce your risk of heart disease."

cool!

